# I am so excited!!



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hi ALL,*

*I am so excited that I couldn't wait to tell you!! I don't want to jinx anything but I may be picking up a new addition tomorrow morning!!*

*His name is Ralphie and he just turned 5 years old. He was in a loving home (not your typical rescue) and for the first two years it was just him. Then his mommy had a baby and he is a 3 year old special needs child. Evidently he has been hurting Ralphie, not meaning to of course, but the owners decided that they had to give Ralphie up for his sake. They took him to the rescue this morning, sobbing, with all his paperwork, vet info, he is up to date on everything and very healthy. He is registered, neutered and pampered. He is having some seperation issues but I am sure that he will fit in wonderful with us and Pacino. Pampered he will stay.*

*We are driving tomorrow morning to go meet him with Pacino, about an hour away.*

*They are sending him with food, toys, clothes, etc. that they have for him. I am sure that it was heartbreaking for them to give him up and they made the rescue promise that they would only give him to a loving, good home and they called me!!*

*I was just cleared this morning as I had my home inspection with a wonderful woman who I am sure will be a friend. We have already made plans to go to the dog park soon. She was delightful and an all around great person!!*

*We are so excited!! Don't know if I will be able to sleep tonight....LOL*

*This is the only pic I have of him until (hopefully) tomorrow!*

*Marie & Pacino & (hopefully) Ralphie!!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers and toes are crossed for you and sweet little Ralphie!! Can't wait to hear tomorrow if you get him!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a sad story for poor Ralphie. It must have been awful for his owners to do this on his behalf.

I surely hope you get him. Fingers and toes crossed here too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness what an adorable Malt he is. How very sad for the family but in the long run Ralphie will be better off. How exciting for you and Pacino. I hope everything goes beautifully tomorrow!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope all goes well when you meet Ralphie. He is absolutely adorable! I can't imagine how sad they must have been give him up, but how much they must have loved him to do it. I'm sure knowing that he's going to such a wonderful and loving home will give them great comfort. Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow. Keep us posted.

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh I am so happy for you! He is an adorable little guy!







Please let us know tomorrow as soon as you get back!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww that is such a sad story for Ralphie, but then a happy ending for him to have found you















He is adorable







Good luck tomorrow when you go pick him up


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH GOOD GOOD LUCK! I am so very excited for you as well.

Sara saw Ralphie pic and said, "he's cute, reminds me of Micro." hehehee

He is cute, good luck!
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what a sad story...glad he will have a great home like urs and he is such a handsome little guy!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww...he sure is a cutie. good luck, can't wait to hear an update!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Best of Luck!!! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! Nothing better than a sad story with a HAPPY ending!!!







What a great life Ralphie is going to have in your home!!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Good luck! My God he's adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! I pray it all works out!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Marie, I am so pleased to hear about Ralphie. I hope that it'll work out for all of your sakes and for the family who so want their boy to have a good home!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my, Ralphie is such a cutie. It is so sad they had to give him up, but I am sure with all the love you will give him he will adjust well. Good luck tomorrow.
















Pam and Sassy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so happy for you and will pray the you get Ralphie tomorrow.














He sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGOD that is so great I am happy for you! I really hope it works out! He is a cute little guy and I am sure he will be happy in your home!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow - he's SO cute!!

Such a happy ending for what started as a sad story - I sure hope you get him!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg I'm in LOVE, I'm so happy for you, I'll be watching for a update


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow ,that's a very sad story about Ralphie,poor little guy. I could no more give up Boo than I could my child. It must have been very painful for them. I'm glad he will be getting a wonderful home with you & Pacino.He's an adorable little fellow. Congrats.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Best Wishes to you and your hopefully new addition. He is a little doll. Chloe and Katie want to meet him. They like older guys. LOL

Lynda


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

How wonderful that Ralphie's loving family had the courage to do what is right for him. I know their hearts must be broken. Still, I have all my fingers crossed that he will become a part of your family. He could not be in better hands. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Ralphie looks WONDERFUL.







I am sure you will give him a great home. 
Blessings to you for taking him in!!!


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

YAY i'm so happy for you, and it's great that you are taking him in







btw Ralphie looks adorable! he reminds me the male maltese my bf's mom has, his name is milo


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I excited for you too!







He looks adorable and given a little time I 'm sure he and Pacino will get along great. I like his name.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww he is way too adorable. I can't wait to hear how he gets along with his new brother.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, what a cutie he is.







It's great that his owners are doing the right thing by him, even though it's so sad for them to give him up he'll be happier in the long run and they are being very unselfish by doing that for him!! I hope it all works out for you, Marie!!! Can't wait to hear what happens and hopefully welcome Ralphie into the SM family!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

What a sad story. He is adorable, I can't wait to see Pacino's reaction. Watching them play will be so much fun. Vinny loves having siblings, Lily took a little longer to settle in but Jasper was home right away.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG good luck to you! He is such a little doll. i can't even imagine how hard that must be for his owners. It's so hard to keep the kids away too. Today Marina trying to get CAddy to play and I had to tell her NO! She's a showdog today! Don't mess her up! Not that she listened to me.









I really hope this works out for you and Pacino. I willkeep you guys in my thoughts!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> *Hi ALL,*
> 
> *I am so excited that I couldn't wait to tell you!! I don't want to jinx anything but I may be picking up a new addition tomorrow morning!!*
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, what a pretty boy Ralphie is. I hate that he is having to be rehomed, but with a little love that boy will attach immediately to your family







Congrats....Im sure you will have him at your home tomorrow







Its so darn exciting







lol Isnt it?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Best wishes and good luck. I hope Ralphie becomes part of your family very soon. He will be very lucky if you get him








He is ADORABLE!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so excited for you! Congratulations


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Luck, can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats on getting Ralphie. He will find a wonderful home with you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see how the meeting turned out. I hope Ralphie comes home with you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking in for an update! Hope you are busy with Ralphie!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Any news yet?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

What a sad story for little Ralphie, what loving parents he must have had.

Fingers crossed that you bring Ralphie home.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just checking in here to see if little Ralphie is home yet, I hope everything worked out well and he is there with you


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

So happy to hear this news -- can't wait to hear what Pacino thinks of his new brother. I LOVE the name, by the way -- RALPHIE --


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. I think he looks like Sparkey







but with a better haircut


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Im just checking too - wondering how things worked out & if all our finger & toe crossing worked?

Has Pacino met his new brother Ralphie yet?


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Awww, he is such a cutie!!!! I love his adorable face!!!

That must be so hard for the family to give him up, that must love him very much.


So is there an update?? Did you get him?? Please keep us updated!!! We are all anxious to know!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

update??


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm looking for an update too.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The suspense is killing me









Ralphie is quite the handsome young man


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!!!! We went to meet him yesterday with Pacino and...........................PACINO HAS A BROTHER!! We could not say no!! Within seconds my husband said, "Ralphie, come to daddy!!"*

*He is quite the little guy! He is social, loving, a ham, and he is house trained. *

*He definitely has separation issues that we are working on. The rescue said that he will not walk on hardwood floors and never has, they always carried him on the floors. Two hours here last night and we had him comfortable and walking on them and now he is fine with it. We just didn't play into his fears. Plus, Pacino was like, "come on big bro, this is how you do it!!"*

*They have him on medication for anxiety but my vet said to give it to him for two weeks until he is totally comfortable with us then he has a vet appointment on Dec. 5th and we will decide what to do about weening him off of the medication.*

*Thank you all for your wonderful posts...we are so happy!! Here is another pic of him!*

*Marie, Pacino and Ralphie!*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#6600cc">I'm so happy for you. He is so cute!







</span>


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

wow congratulations! Ralphie is a complete doll







I'm so glad it worked out!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats!







Welcome Ralphie!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He's so adorable!!! Welcome Ralphie!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a doll he is and a lucky Malt for sure!! Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yay, I'm sooo happy for you







That is just so exciting!!! What a doll.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations on your new addition. He is just beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a doll! And what a cutie!

Rescues are the best!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

YAAAAAAY!







i'm so happy for you!







he's darling!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations! Ralphie is adorable.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Pacino is so ready to play with this guy but Ralphie doesn't seem interested....yet. I know that because of his separation anxiety and the medication he is on, must be hindering him. Poor Pacino, who was the one I was more worried about, doesn't seem jealous at all. He keeps dropping his ball in front of him as if to say, "let's play!"*

*They wrestle with one another every now and then but other then that Ralphie is still a bit frightened.*

*Ralphie is not agressive but if he is on the couch and Pacino wants to jump up he sort of snaps but not hard...he is sort of putting Pacino in his place that Pacino sometimes needs. But then other times Pacino head butts him and grabs him so they both do it, but neither are doing it mean. I think they are trying to establish where they stand. But I will say that I was sitting on the couch and they were laying side by side next to me and I was petting them both and there was no problem.*

*I made sure that they did not eat each other's food so that they knew their bounderies and I didn't have a problem with that at all. They follow each other around and Pacino is really being wonderful about the whole thing....He sometines gets to rambuncious, but for the most part he is great. The rescue said that Ralphie was very protective of his bed probably because it was the only thing left that had his scent on it. Pacino walked over yesterday, a little while after we got home and sniffed it while Ralphie was in it and Ralphie did nothing. He has not slept in it since he got in it yesterday, I guess he likes my couch and my recliner better!!*

*Pacino, who we lovingly call Cujo, is very high energy and Ralphie is more sedate.*

*I know that it is going to take a while for them to fully bond but neither is ignoring the other and I think soon enough Ralphie will become more adapted and then I won't be able to keep them apart!*

*I sure hope that I am looking at this with clear eyes and realistically as they are both wonderful furbutts. They are so totally opposites in personalities, like night and day!!*

*On the way home yesterday, for the first 15 minutes poor Ralphie whined and cried in his car seat that was next to Pacino's car seat. Pacino laid down in his seat with his head leaning on the side facing Ralphie and every now and then they sniffed each other's face. Ralphie laid down and went to sleep and they were both as good as gold for the rest of the hour ride!! As energetic as Pacino can be I think that he calms Ralphie down and lets him see that things are OK.*

*I am not worried as I think things will be fine.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie.*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Ralphie is adorable!!!!!!! I am glad that Pacino likes him, and I think youare right about the snapping- they are just establishing who belongs where in the pack. 

I look forward to hearing more updates- and seeing more photos!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on getting Ralphie







,he is sooooo cute. I can't help but feel sorry for him because he has lost his family. But I'm glad he has a good home with you & your family now.I think Pacino's excitement & activity will be helpful to him in the long run. I expect they will become bestfriends in due time.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I hope you get him! How exciting!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

How EXCELLENT is this!!







Congratulations! By the sounds of things, looks like Pacino & Ralphie will be the BEST of mates in no time at all!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

*Congratulations!*









I'm so happy for you. Twice the fun!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats...he's a cutie!!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marie, I am so happy for you and Ralphie! He is adorable!







I bet that Pacino and Ralphie will be the best of friends in no time. Please keep updating us!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Ralphie is just ADORABLE! Can't wait to see more pictures.

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Ralphie is darling and it's good to hear he and Pacino are getting off to a good start!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> I'm so happy for you. I think he looks like Sparkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*OMG!! He DOES look like Sparkey! His face is a little different then Pacino's...a bit bigger and wider but otherwise they are twins!! If you look at them from behind I can't tell the difference. They walk alike, stand alike and pretty much everything is alike!! We brought him to my mother's Sunday night because we didn't want to leave him and my mother thought that it was Pacino!! So did my sister and my neighbor!! There is a collar on him which I am going to take off...although just not yet! I don't want to change everything on him right from the start, because of his separation issues. But I have a harness waiting for him!*

*I was lucky, as I have all of his medical papers, AKC papers, so that I know his lineage, toys, medicine, dishes, coat, treats and even his bed!! Like I said the people who owned him really did take care of him they just pampered him to a fault and then cast him aside because of children issues, thus the separation anxiety, but he does seem to be getting better. It will just take time.*

*He is now venturing into other rooms without me or anyone in them, which the previous owner and the rescue group said that he would not do. Like I said, with time and not playing into his fears he will be a stable, assured furbutt just like Pacino. Sometimes I think Pacino is TOO sure of himself, thus he takes chances so perhaps they will even each other out.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie.*


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ralphie is just SO darned cute -- totally adorable. You really sound like you're doing such a great job, Marie. Maybe Noelle could stop by for a little 'schoolin'. ;-) 

Congratulations -- I love hearing the updates.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What a doll! And what a cutie!
> 
> Rescues are the best![/B]


I second that!!!

Welcome little Ralphie


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations!
Ralphie is a cutie pie!!! I'm sure once he reliezes what a loving home he's in, he will do great! Can't wait to see pictures of Ralphie and Pacino together, I'm sure they will be best friends soon!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I am SOOOOO happy for you all! Sounds like Pacino is being a very good big brother, and also sounds like Ralphie is settling in quickly. What a wonderful story. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

AWWWW! I am so excited for you. Congrats!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

[attachment=16140:attachment] What a cutie...you will be blessed for taking in a rescue


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats- ralphie is so cute














. I think it is wonderful to have two that are complete opposites- its the best of both worlds. Its great that you are giving this guy a loving, stable home!


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Ralphie is adorable! I bet that as soon as he starts feeling comfortable, you will start to see another side to him. He is one lucky guy to get such a great home!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am not sure how I missed this post







BUT now that I know...














Congratulations on your new little Ralphie














How wonderful that Pacino is not jealous, am sure they will soon be best of friends!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATUALTIONS, I am so excited for you, WOW. I am glad all is working out




























.

Won't be long until there is a pic posted of Pacino and Ralphie under the "fight club" heading (playing)

I am so very happy for you.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations and most importantly, Welcome Home Ralphie.
Aimee


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

This beautiful story brought tears (happy ones) to my eyes. I speak from experience when i say having to give up a treasured family member due to circumstances beyond your control is beyond heartbreaking, but knowing someone special will take care of your pet and love them like you do is the best feeling in the world. This family is lucky to have found you and Bella and I wish you all the very very best









How great is it that Ralphie has Pacino?








A ready made family!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATION FROM LYNDA, CHLOE AND KATIE


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on your new Malt!!!







Ralphie is a cutie!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

A happy beginning with such a cute little Maltese. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations, what a sweet little family you have now.


----------

